# Observation hive question



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

I would like to install an observation hive in my honey house.
This would bee used for education For my neighborhood children,"and adults" 
My question is . Will bees use a top entrance or do i need a bottom
entrance? I would like to have the bees landing platform up near the
Top of my honey house as the bottom is next to a board fence.
I have been reading some posts on top entrances. But i am not sure if these
hives have both top and bottom year around,

Harold


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

Most hives in the wild use top entrances. Should work no problem.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I agree with JS, I was out today to look at a cut out in a home. The bees have 4 different entrances, of course it maybe two hives with two different entrances each. On of the hives is very high up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks.
I am going to go ahead and try it. will be fun to watch the neighborhood kids watch this.
I have a lot of young ones here that are full of questions. I know they will enjoy seeing this.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Will bees use a top entrance or do i need a bottom
entrance? 

It will make no difference to the bees.


----------

